# consent and misogyny in the punk community



## DFA (Nov 15, 2013)

Sooooo.....

I know this is a touchy subject, and I'm ready for a pretty heated debate,
but I think it's important to bring this up, considering this post:
http://putyourdamnpantson.com/2013/11/05/guest-post-i-wont-apologize-for-being-assaulted/


The reason I think why this is such a touchy subject to conversate on, and why it divides so many
people, is because it forces us to look at each other, and our peers, and deeply examine our lives,
and whether we have done things to hurt others. It is a extreme nerve hitter, especially women
in the punk scene who have been sexually assaulted by others we look up to, or see as an "idol."
Which brings me to another point I want to bring up, I think the idea and concept of fame, and being famous, especially in American society, has been perpetuated by this untouchable, do no wrong, unconditional love, cult of personality way of thinking. I consider being a punk, means fighting and rejecting this way of thinking.
No human being should be idolized, or worshiped, because they are PEOPLE, regardless of the ideologies
they promote or the music they make.
Such a way of thinking is no different then wanting a politician to have easy answers for you.
This way of thinking breeds sociopathic behavior that has put a stranglehold on american society,
and this completely goes against my punk morals and mentality.
It really disappoints and disturbs me to see this type of behavior and attitude infect
a community I have seen as a safe haven since I was a young ass kid, however, I have never really 
seen the casualties and jorge as a punk band, but more as spokespeople for fashion statements.
This is not the first time I have heard certain singers of certain bands sexually assault young girls.
I think singers of bands, especially if they are men, that gain some noteworthiness should take that opportunity to set examples for other men to treat girls in the scene as comrades, peers, friends,
and strong individuals. Being punk means you already get victimized and butchered by a backwards
and extremely psychotic society, a community you run to for acceptance should not mirror a society
you try to escape from.


Anyways, please discuss.
Like I said, touchy subject, heated debate, but I would like 
to ask that we treat each other with respect and learn from each other, and
keep the flame and troll wars to a minimum.
I plan on tackling this subject with my comic collective here soon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 16, 2013)

i agree that 'famous' people in the scene get away with that shit way too often, and all too often people just brush it off cause they don't want to face what that might mean for their relationship with said person.

at the moment i don't know what else to say about it besides that, but i'll probably come back with more later.


----------



## DFA (Nov 16, 2013)

yeah i think people need to be equally accountable for what fucked up shit they do, regardless of how high on the popularity totem pole they sit on........*sigh* 
I wanted to get other opinions on this without people getting into a huge internet fight. I guess we'll see.


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2013)

-The only people I look up to are the ones that are taller than me. 

***Im speaking in generalities here, because it easier. I know there are exceptions and no idea can be applied to everyone. Etc***

I've said this alot; Most (NOT ALL!) of the artists/musicians/famous types I like are almost assuredly assholes in real life. I believe it comes with that fact that most people are going to kiss your ass if youre known, which makes it hard to stay humble, and easy to be an asshole to people when they don't kiss your ass.

I always called it 'Pretty Girl Syndrome'; take a girl with good genetics and a cute face; she's complimented and doded on by most of the ppl she meets by the time she's 5; "Oh aren't you adorable!". As she gets older she gets positive attention from the opposite sex, but she never really has to devolope a personality, or become a good person to have friends and in a crowd. She commoditizes her physical appearance and for the most part is a bitch.
Of course this can be applied good looking men as well.

I guess my point is without struggle or having to work for much in life, a person won't have much character; people have less struggle when they are famous or attractive.

On a side note, that's why I was never interested in groups or scenes...there are so very few without the politics and a hierarchy that mirror excactly what that scenes claims to be a sanctuary from.


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2013)

On anoooother side note; just as an outside viewer looking in, I would expect misogyny in the 'punk community'...as it seem to me to be one of the least diverse groups I've come across, composed mostly of white males. -not in anyway justifying it, just saying it seems likely to happen often.


----------

